# I understood how to create a new account



## FlyingBird

What if i want to say 'i understood how to create new account'

do you say

*Yeni bir hesap nasıl yapıldığını anladım
*
or

*Yeni bir hesabın nasıl yapıldığını anladım*


Another example 'i just learnt how to make soup'

*çorba nasıl yapıldığını anladım*

or 
*
çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını anladım*

hangileri doğru?

can you please explain what is correct and why?


----------



## MiracleMiracle

İkinci versiyonlar doğru.

Böyle bir kullanımda, Hesap ve Çorba kelimelerinin ardına 'nın' ve 'ın' eklerini koymak gerekiyor.
Kelimeyi yalın halde kullanmak da mümkün.
O zaman da:
Hesap nasıl açılır anladım.
Çorba nasıl yapılır öğrendim.
şeklinde Pasif kullanım olmalı.
Fakat ilki kullanım olarak daha yaygındır.

Not: Bu arada,
hesap ''yapmak'' değil ''açmak'' veya ''oluşturmak''.
ve
learnt = ''anladım'' değil, ''öğrendim''.


----------



## FlyingBird

MiracleMiracle said:


> İkinci versiyonlar doğru.
> 
> Böyle bir kullanımda, Hesap ve Çorba kelimelerinin ardına 'nın' ve 'ın' eklerini koymak gerekiyor.
> Kelimeyi yalın halde kullanmak da mümkün.
> O zaman da:
> Hesap nasıl açılır anladım.
> Çorba nasıl yapılır öğrendim.
> şeklinde Pasif kullanım olmalı.
> Fakat ilki kullanım olarak daha yaygındır.
> 
> Not: Bu arada,
> hesap ''yapmak'' değil ''açmak'' veya ''oluşturmak''.
> ve
> learnt = ''anladım'' değil, ''öğrendim''.


How it's posible that *(çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını anladım) i understand how to create soup* is correct while *(çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını söyleyebilirmisiniz) can you tell me how to create soup* is incorrect?

Why not çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını anladım also, or why not çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını söyleyebilirmisiniz?


Why it's not same for both?





http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2830528


----------



## MiracleMiracle

*First of all, çorba yapmak is make soup, not create soup.
Secondly, what you are asking in your post is not clear.
However,
(çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını anladım) i understand how to make the soup
(çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını söyleyebilir misiniz?) can you tell me how to make the soup? 
Both are correct grammatically. (depending on what you want to say, of course)*


----------



## FlyingBird

what is difference between:

çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını anladım *vs* çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını anladım
çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını söyleyebilir misiniz *vs *çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilir misiniz

You say that 'çorbanın nasıl yapıldığını söyleyebilirmisiniz' is correct but in another thread i ask same question and it was told me that it should be 'çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilirmisiniz' 

and once again here is link of thread i ask similar question: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2830528


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Gramatically both are correct. 
When you want to say: Can you tell me how to make the soup?
You can also say ''Çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilir misiniz?''
This one is of course referring to the future as well and is used with the future tense.
(As if they did not make the soup yet, they will make it sometime soon)
But gives the same meaning more or less.
What I am trying to say is that you can also use ''yapılacağını'' in spoken language, whereas 'yapıldığını'' could be more correct.
Because ''Çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilir misiniz?'' might be translated more like '' Can you tell me how the soup will be done.''
Hope this helps.


----------



## FlyingBird

MiracleMiracle said:


> Gramatically both are correct.
> When you want to say: Can you tell me how to make the soup?
> You can also say ''Çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilir misiniz?''
> This one is of course referring to the future as well and is used with the future tense.
> (As if they did not make the soup yet, they will make it sometime soon)
> But gives the same meaning more or less.
> What I am trying to say is that you can also use ''yapılacağını'' in spoken language, whereas 'yapıldığını'' could be more correct.
> Because ''Çorbanın nasıl yapılacağını söyleyebilir misiniz?'' might be translated more like '' Can you tell me how the soup will be done.''
> Hope this helps.


Açıkladığınız için teşekkürler.


----------



## MiracleMiracle

Always.


----------

